# First hedgehog?



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What your first hedgehog like and how old were you when you got them?

Her name was Adeline and she was the sweetest


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hercules is my first hedgehog, and I was 30 when we got him. He is a very sweet, tolerant little boy. He is a huge cuddler but it has to be on his terms. He likes to wander around beside me on the couch and pick the spot he wants to settle down on. He also loves to have his bum quills rubbed while he's sleeping on my chest. I think he has the best temperament and I wouldn't trade.him for anything!

On a side note, I'm glad I waited until I was an adult before I got him. I don't think my teenage self would have been able to fulfill all the requirements a hedgie needs.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think it is important for people to wait until the right age. For some children I have read about them being very good owners. And while I am still young I feel like I am a good owner to my Adeline. But you are right in many ways. I have seen many adds selling hedgehogs because a child got bored with it or a child didn't know how to take care of it right. I had wanted a hedgehog for very long before I got one and I did a lot of research before owning my first hedgie and still she teaches me something new ever day. I love her and I like to think that she loves me too.


----------

